# Wheely Bins



## Mapeiman (Sep 25, 2006)

A dustman is going along a street picking up the wheely bins and emptying them into the wagon.

He gets to one house where the bin hasn't been left out so he has a quick look for it, goes round the back but still can't see it so he knocks on the door.

There's no answer so he knocks again.

Eventually a Chinese bloke answers... "Harro", says the Chineseman.

"Alright mate, where's your bin?" asks the dustman

"I bin on toilet" replies the Chinese bloke, looking perplexed.

Realising the Chinese fellow has misunderstood, the binman smiles and says "No mate, where's ya dust bin?"

"I dust bin on toilet I told you" says the Chinese man.

"Mate" says the dustman... "you're misunderstanding me...where's your Wheely Bin?"

"OK" "OK" , the chinaman says, "I wheely bin having a [email protected]"


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

LOL


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Mapeiman said:


> A dustman is going along a street picking up the wheely bins and emptying them into the wagon.
> 
> He gets to one house where the bin hasn't been left out so he has a quick look for it,


 :lol: :lol: A bin man looking for the bin thats a joke in itself :evil:


----------



## jonmacg (Jan 14, 2006)

LOL, classic!


----------



## bigrich (Feb 20, 2004)

Oh my ribs are hurting sooo much!!

I love it!


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

however clearly unrealistic - fecking binmen won't even walk 5 yards down the drive to empty it if i forget to leave it on the pavement for them and then leave it outside the house 3 doors up when they do empty it :x

one for the flame room perhaps :twisted:


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

How racist.


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

How funny. :lol:


----------



## rogerman (Mar 7, 2006)

Very good. :lol: :lol:


----------



## rogerman (Mar 7, 2006)

Very good. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Mar 8, 2007)

digimeisTTer said:


> however clearly unrealistic - fecking binmen won't even walk 5 yards down the drive to empty it if i forget to leave it on the pavement for them and then leave it outside the house 3 doors up when they do empty it :x
> 
> one for the flame room perhaps :twisted:


mine woke me up at 5am a few weeks ago - they walked around the side of my house, moved the black one out of the way, got the green recycle one out - as as you'd imagine wasnt the best noise to be woken up to at 5am!!! thought someone was trying to break in!!

what a change to my last house where they wouldnt lift it onto their lorry 6 seperate weeks because it was too heavy!! (btw i only moved down the road 5 mins away!) lazy g*ts :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------

